
The Physics of baking good Pizza - blopeur
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.08790
======
atombender
Dupe of this, currently on the front page with 19 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17437229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17437229)

